# Finance/Business/Investing Magazines/Blogs/Newsletters/Message boards you read?



## flayto (Apr 4, 2009)

What Personal Finance/Business/Investing Magazines/Blogs/Newsletters/Message boards do you read?

Me - 

Magazines: MoneySense is the only one I read on a regular basis. I recently picked up a copy of Canadian Business magazine and enjoyed about half of it. Still on the fence about whether to get a subscription or not.

Newsletters: Have a subscription to Motley Fool Stock Advisor.

Blogs: Milliondollarjourney, CanadianCapitalist, gailvazoxlade.com

Boards:This one.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Newsletters: none

Magazines: none

Blogs: 
greaterfool.ca
whispersfromtheedgeoftherainforest.blogspot.com
oftwominds.com/blog.html

Boards: This one and forums.canadabanks.net


----------



## flayto (Apr 4, 2009)

How could I forget greaterfool.ca - I'm a daily reader of that one as well!


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Investors Digest - I like the first 2-3 paragraphs of each columnist. It's usually about were the markets are going. The stock selection are usually about 3 weeks behind, And I don't pay full price wait for the deals.

Money Saver - I've read some good stuff, some not so good.

Shareowner - Will get you use to #s and charts.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

MoneySense and Money Saver. I find MoneySense to be a "fun" type of read and I like their articles with stats showing how your family stacks up regarding net worth, income, etc. Money Saver is a bit more dry, but sometimes has a few good ideas.


----------



## Robillard (Apr 11, 2009)

I read the Canadiancapitalist blog and the gailvazoxlade blog. I also read the postings on several of the blogs of the Economist magazine. Incidentally, I also have a subscription to the magazine. I don't follow any specific new letters, though I do read the daily international news and business headlines on reuters.com.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.greaterfool.ca and this forum.


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

Moneysaver, and the Conolly Report.

For all you greaterfool people, I dont know if Turner knows what he is talking about.

He has said for years that as the boomers age, they will downsize, and move closer into the city for healthcare needs, thus driving the house prices down.

This does not seem to be happening. In Winnipeg people are building bigger and bigger houses.

In fact my new neighbors are in their mid 60's and moved into a large 2 story house, upsizing from a smaller condo.

I think Turner is generalizing. Real estate is very local.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

bean438 said:


> For all you greaterfool people, I dont know if Turner knows what he is talking about.
> 
> He has said for years that as the boomers age, they will downsize, and move closer into the city for healthcare needs, thus driving the house prices down.
> 
> ...


I would agree. I use Mr. Turner's blog/predictions for entertainment. I find it strange that we need to keep telling people in the 21st century that people can't predict the future... but hey, if he can get people to pay good money to him for doing it - more power to him!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

I like www.milliondollarjourney.com because of it's great Canadian content, and I really like www.getrichslowly.com, even though it is American. www.badmoneyadvice.com is great for a laugh.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

_Blogs:_ MDJ, CC, for the broad financial topics.
Gail is great for keeping your head on straight, and philosophies around money. 
I have to admit to enjoying Garth - the comments can be interesting. Why does this one feel like a guilty pleasure?

_Boards: _CMF.

_Magazines:_Whatever my wife can get me free subscriptions to. Forbes has been arriving for a while, but it's terrible wealthy right-wing nonsense.

_News:_G&M, some google news, some bloomberg.


----------



## tylerpercy (Apr 4, 2009)

I am a diehard fan of MONEYSENSE and have just recently gotten a subscription to MONEYSAVER. I agree that Moneysense is an easier read than Moneysaver but if you take your time with the latter there are some excellent points that are made in a lot of the articles.

I also follow CANADIAN CAPITALIST, WHERE DOES ALL MY MONEY GO, I WILL TEACH YOU TO BE RICH, MILLION DOLLAR JOURNEY, ROB CARRICK and THE WEALTHY BOOMER on RSS feeds.


----------



## business-investment (Nov 5, 2009)

*hi*

i have subscribed to penny stock alert to get latest updates on stocks


----------



## John_Michaels (Dec 14, 2009)

Money Saver 

An excellent one I've found is http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/
'Mish' was calling bank failures and deflation a LONG time before everyone else was. 

More for entertainment as uncertain how much analysis it contains - http://www.businessinsider.com/ is always a good read.


----------



## John_Michaels (Dec 14, 2009)

...and Previous Wealthy Boomer of course! I search for it every day.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

Canadian Moneysaver
MoneySense
Canadian Real Estate Magazine
Financial Post
Report on Business
www.milliondollarjourney.com
www.four-pillars.ca
and, of course, www.canadianmoneyforum.com


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Dana said:


> ...
> *www.four-pillars.ca*
> ...


You rock! 

thanks


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Magazines: only MoneySense
Blogs: Million Dollar Journey, Nurse911, Canadian Capitalist, Four Pillars, Dividend Growth Investor, and a couple of others occasionally
Newsletters: none
Message Board: Canadian Money Forum (this one), MoneySense forums, FWF (try to, but can't keep up with the volume)


----------



## Hobbes6 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all, long time lurker

Magazines: MoneySense and Canadian Business
Blogs (Canadian): Million Dollar Journey, Nurse911, Wealthy Boomer
Blogs (US): note, I'm really bearish on the economy so that may draw me to these. These 2 guys write a lot, but they back up their numbers and they've correctly called a lot of the pain over the last couple of years -
http://www.market-ticker.org/ (Karl Denninger, was on BNN Squeeze Play last night, btw)
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/ (Mish)


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm I the only one who finds it ironic that some people have subscriptions to Moneysense and/or Money Saver?

I remember David Chilton's advice - "don't buy this book, go to the library!".


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

cannon_fodder said:


> I'm I the only one who finds it ironic that some people have subscriptions to Moneysense and/or Money Saver?


I don't.
Almost all the finance books/material that I have read are from the library.
The only book I own a personal copy of is Bernstein's Four Pillars.


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

The few blogs that I've read for quite awhile are..

Million Dollar Journey
Canadian Capitalist
The Financial Blogger
Four Pillars
Where Does All My Money Go
Thicken My Wallet

I just did a special post with these six Canadian blogs that inspired me to start blogging. They were all helpful in submitting one of their favorite posts from their site and I added my favorite from each site as well.


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

Canadian Finance said:


> The few blogs that I've read for quite awhile are..
> 
> Million Dollar Journey
> Canadian Capitalist
> ...


Don't forget: 
Triaging My Way to Financial Success

Other I visit:
Manualofideas.com
Valueinvestorsclub.com
Valueinvestorinsight.com
Fwallstreet.com
Gurufocus.com
SeekingAlpha.com
Oldschoolvalue.com
BarelKarsen.com
Greenbackd.com
Grahaminvestor.com
Valuehuntr.com
Rationalwalk.com
Aboveaverageodds.com

Just checked out TicOnline.com again and his 2009 annual report is a great read and I certainly agree with his perspective on investing


----------

